# ATTN: Mods & Admin



## Amie (Feb 4, 2008)

I've been a member here for a long time, but lately I've been receiving spam and questionable PMs. What do I need to do to eliminate this? I have the member's user name of the latest spam sender, if you would like it. It's getting pretty annoying.


----------



## Cheryl (Feb 5, 2008)

Amie, 

Forward them to me. You could copy and paste in an email or just forward in a PM. 

Is it the same person?


----------



## Amie (Feb 6, 2008)

Cheryl said:


> Amie,
> 
> Forward them to me. You could copy and paste in an email or just forward in a PM.
> 
> Is it the same person?



I just forwarded you the most recent spam/solicitation via PM. Thanks for your help, Cheryl.


----------

